# Choral wedding music help please!



## JonH (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi all
I've joined the forum with a specific question in mind. We're getting married later this year and need ideas for music for the ceremony. In particular we're struggling with a piece for the bride's processional. The church we're getting married in is pretty large and so will take a grand piece. We really like I Was Glad but it's quite long and ideally we need a piece that is about 2 minutes long so we're not left stood at the end of the aisle for three minutes! Any thoughts you have on uplifting, short-ish choral pieces would be very much apprecaited. 
Thanks!
JonH


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

This is perfect:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The choral version of _Jesu, Joy of Mans' Desiring_ would fit nicely. It is uplifting and stately.

[thread moved to choral/voice forum)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> The choral version of _Jesu, Joy of Mans' Desiring_ would fit nicely. It is uplifting and stately.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> The choral version of _Jesu, Joy of Mans' Desiring_ would fit nicely. It is uplifting and stately.


My parents had this played at their wedding, it's a goody.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, Bach's _Jesu_ is perfect, it came to my mind before I opened this page (although I personally don't like it, but that's irrelevant).

Another obvious one is Wagner's_ Bridal Chorus _from _Lohengrin_...


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Bach's _Jesu_
> 
> I personally don't like it


I think, I think I will submit this for entry in to the next edition of Ripley's Believe It or Not.


----------

